# Well I've finally given in......



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Despite what I said when I got Poppy and all my good intentions, last night poppy decided that she wanted to spend the night on the with me....I must be a sucker for a pretty face because I couldn't say no . Well she played about diving under the sheet for a while then settled down at the bottom of the bed for most of the night then decided across my legs would be more comfortable and fell asleep there until 6 this morning  
:ilmc:


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

You're not the only one to have done that. Cockerpoos seem to have a way of getting around house rules. They thrive on being spoilt!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha ..... if I had just one cockapoo .... I would do the same shhhh don't tell anyone... 

My kids are always asking to have the dogs in their beds ... if anyone is going to have them in bed .. its ME xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, I know what you mean. We're beginning to bend. It was a definite rule of not on our bed. But since she's had her little lady op and was so out of sorts last week, she joined us for a few mins in the morning. 

She still sleeps just outside our bedroom door. Fingers crossed she doesn't ask to come in at night, think I might crumble. ray:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: bunch of softies! My dogs will never be allowed in bed .... unless my husband relents  Be a bit crowded though, 2 of us, 2 dogs, cat, daughter...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think my hubby would consider one dog on our bed .. but two he would have to move out .. and that would be a shame as I really like him  

Honey would be a great bed dog.. she is so still and chilled 

Oakley however is lively and would be up at my face ... 

No we will have to stick to crates at bedtime .... Sorry my lovely cockapoos...


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I think my hubby would consider one dog on our bed .. but two he would have to move out .. and that would be a shame as I really like him
> 
> Honey would be a great bed dog.. she is so still and chilled
> 
> ...


 I have a better idea- move your poos onto your bed and put hubby in your doggie pen you have just bought


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My hubby is nice and I love him.. but my Doggie Den is for my favourites only


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Despite what I said when I got Poppy and all my good intentions, last night poppy decided that she wanted to spend the night on the with me....I must be a sucker for a pretty face because I couldn't say no . Well she played about diving under the sheet for a while then settled down at the bottom of the bed for most of the night then decided across my legs would be more comfortable and fell asleep there until 6 this morning
> :ilmc:


Think that is just the tonic you need.....enjoy xxx 

Stephen and Julia xx


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

This post is cracking me up!!!  Hubby swore up and down that he would NOT have the dog sleeping in the bed. Now, she doesn't sleep there all night (she has a bed next to my side that she sleeps on), but about 6am, she's up and sleeping at my feet, then around 6:30-7, she moves up to our heads, face on pillow looking at me (or throwback to an older post - starts pawing me/giving me her paw)...come on it's time to get up!! LOL

I'm so thankful my hubby gave in on not having her up on the bed at all. It was torture in the morning when she was wide awake running around the room and besides, she was being really destructive.

If she was anything but a cockapoo - non-shedding- non-smelly, there's no way in the world she's even be upstairs, let alone in our bed!!!! 

:ilmc:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

i am laughing at this post as Betty has slept in my room since 3 weeks after having her (the hot weather at the end of June last year meantvi wasn't happy leaving her in a room with a window wide open as i live on the second floor so she came in my room and i could leave doors and windows open to get air through) however she always slept in her bed until after her first trip out to the toilet in the morning then she would come on my bed for a cuddle. after some work issues in the winter she had to stay with my parents for a couple of months and was sleeping in her bed in their room.....or so i thought. it transpires my parents put a towel on the bottom of their bed for betty who was gettingnon their bed in the middle of the night!!!! now even with me she goes to sleep in her bed but then gets on my bed anytime from 1am onwards - its usually about 5.30 ish. but i have tl admit i don't mind as her little fluffy face is such a treat in the morning!!! how soft am i???? xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

How do we all start off with ... Oh no they wont be going on the sofa, Oh no they wont be allowed upstairs !! as if, it would take a string un to resisit a cockapoo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I ocasionally get succered in by Lady and have the odd night where she will sleep with us....not every night...more when she is especially tired and will sleep right through so I don't have to worry about random things being chewed....she distroyed a hair brush most recently


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Here are the current sleeping arrangements here!


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

My hubby vowed dog not coming on bed. !!!!!! we now fight who is taking missie up to bed first. but luckily hubby works nights and I get her to myself 3 nights a week lol. She is really good. just sleeps at bottom of bedand wakes you up about 8am. but gets bit cramped when barcard & coke join us (cats).


----------

